# TALLINN | Rocca Towers | 60m | 18 fl x 3 | 48m | 15 fl | U/C



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

*NAME: Rocca Towers
LOCATION: *Tallinn, Estonia, administrative district Haabersti, subdistrict Õismäe
*Investor:* Endover KVB OÜ
*GROSS AREA:* 21 011,20 m2
*VOLUME: *70,900.00 m3
NET AREA*:* 9 108,90 m2 
*Architect: *Ars Projekt OÜ
*Floors:* 1x15fl & 3x18fl
*Height:* 1x47,9m 3x60,4m
*Usage: *Apartment building • commercial building
Render and info: Rocca Towers Web - Avaleht | Kodu Uues Kõrghoones

































































































Photos by me:


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Source: Endover Kinnisvara


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Source.


----------

